# Problème d'affichage avec WINE



## Co0rentin (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,


J'essaie de lancer une application depuis wine et X11, mais un bug graphique persiste et une erreur s'affiche dans xTerm 
	
	



```
fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend Unable to AlphaBlend without Xrender
```
.

Si vous avez une idée de la source de cette erreur, j'ai supposé que Xrender n'était pas installer. Après m'être renseigné, xorg (je sais pas trop ce que c'est) n'est pas installé et que c'est XFree86 qui l'est ce qui créé peut-être le problème.

Si vous connaissez un peu le sujet je veux bien de l'aide/des infos sur le sujet (je sais pas trop ce que c'est XFree86 et xorg, et est-ce que je peux installé xorg si XFree86 l'est déjà ?).

Merci d'avance pour toutes informations apportées !


Corentin


----------



## Co0rentin (14 Octobre 2007)

UP ! 

Si vous saviez ou je pourrai aussi télécharger DARWINE (je sais qu'il est plus développé, mais la dernière version qu'ils ont sorti pour mac INTEL n'est-elle pas encore disponible ?)

Merci


----------



## Manic (15 Octobre 2007)

Il y a des versions plus r&#233;centes de Darwine sur ce site:
http://mike.kronenberg.org/mike/

D'ailleurs, il y a une nouvelle version qui est sorti aujourd'hui (14 octobre '07).


----------



## Co0rentin (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour cette r&#233;ponse !

Je vais essay&#233; de suite !

[edit] Est-ce que quelqu'un saurai m'expliqu&#233; comment darwine s'installe ? Il est marqu&#233; de le mettre dans "application" mais &#231;a &#224; pas l'air suffisant.

Merci ! [et faut-il installer aussi Freetype et FontForge aussi ?]


----------

